

What Programmers Should Know About UI Design - ccpascu
http://www.flairbuilder.com/8-things-programmers-should-know-about-ui-design/

======
alabut
Good tips - I also like Ryan Singer's talk on the subject:

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1952-i-gave-a-talk-on-ui-
fund...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1952-i-gave-a-talk-on-ui-fundamentals-
for-programmers)

~~~
ccpascu
I just updated my blog post and also added a link to this great article by
Whitney Hess [http://whitneyhess.com/blog/2009/11/23/so-you-wanna-be-a-
use...](http://whitneyhess.com/blog/2009/11/23/so-you-wanna-be-a-user-
experience-designer-step-2-guiding-principles/)

~~~
alabut
Awesome, glad I could help.

Whitney's got a great sense of community and really does her homework when
writing. She interviewed me and a bunch of other designers to put together an
article on process vs portfolio.

The book I've been referencing lately to programmers and just non-designers in
general is The Non-Designer's Design Book by Robin Williams. It's an overview
of the concepts of c.r.a.p. - contrast, repetition, alignment and proximity.

[http://carsonified.com/blog/features/design/how-crap-is-
your...](http://carsonified.com/blog/features/design/how-crap-is-your-site-
design/)

